# Black Marlin South Coast style!!



## sleuth (Jul 14, 2013)

Last Sunday was probably the most intense day of fishing I will ever have. Still a little speechless. I will be posting a detailed report of the day's antics once I've got my thoughts together! Long story short I was hooked up for 7 hours to a big black marlin solo! Here's some footage of sunday's mission which will surely describe the day better than I can at present;






Hope you all enjoy,

Huw Kearney (sleuth)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome stuff mate, what dreams are made of. Not a bad first post on the forum either!


----------



## yakfishar (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome mate, looking forward to the report.

Did your rod snap at the end there or just the line?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome stuff, something that many, many fishos aspire to, including myself.

Looks like you're well setup and have been doing this for a while, so hopefully we'll see a few more posts from you in the future and it's not going to take another marlin for you to make a post. ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Wow 7 hrs is a long time just sitting on a yak let alone fighting a marlin. Congrats m8, fun times 4 sure.
Bad luck on the broken rod I think u need one of Doug's sticks now.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Great video, I love the call on the beaky & the excitement when it breaches. Plus the sound of your drag ain't too bad either.


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

Great video and 7 hrs...No way I could handle that...Where on the South Coast was it???


----------



## sleuth (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks heaps fella's I'm still buzzing a week later.. yakfishar my rod exploded and it busted my line instantly! Sparra this was off wollongong mate


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Congratulations on that epic catch, your arms must have been wrecked afterwards. 
And I don't think first posts get any better than that.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

You probably need a week to get your arms working again.
Great video.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mental


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

That is insane.


----------



## Sharft (Jan 5, 2014)

I did 7 hours trawling today, and that was bad enough (I have been laying down since I got home), screw doing 7 hours with a marlin & that's a long distance to peddle/paddle back home :shock:

But awesome work!


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

Amazing - well done Sleuth!!!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome stuff right there. Well done.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome vid, what dreams are made of!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Young and full of energy. What a marathon!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Well done awesome vid.


----------



## sleuth (Jul 14, 2013)

Cheers for the kind words. Was hurting for days after, my left shoulder is still sore :?


----------



## sathack60 (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful work. Geez that is a long time.


----------



## sleuth (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you mate. It actually went really fast out there until the last part of the fight, the paddle home in a 20knot nor easter killed me!


----------

